

The bursting of the Bitcoin bubble  - petethomas
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2011/10/virtual-currencies?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/burstingofthebitcoinbubble

======
joelthelion
It's going [back up](<http://sd-12155.dedibox.fr/~joel/btc/mtgox_weekly.png>)!

Seriously, bitcoin is simply too new and too revolutionary to settle in just a
year. We need to give the concept a few more years before it can reveal its
full potential.

------
kiba
FYI: Things in the bitcoin world can change really fast.

The price of bitcoin at the time of this comment is $3.12 USD.

------
davidklemke
The speculative bubble that burst was one of the best things to happen to
BitCoin as it meant people stopped using it as a investment vehicle. Once
people are done speculating with it then it can taken more seriously as a real
currency rather than being yet another alternative currency experiment.

------
maaku
Heatmap for financial chart? Awesome.

